# People Who Are Training in Thailand.



## Damian Mavis (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey man, I live in Bangkok too... so just thought I'd say... WHAT'S UP!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## ThaiBoxingGear (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks Damian. You don't live in Canada? How long have you been here now?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 23, 2003)

I just moved here 3 weeks ago, but I was here for 3 months last year.  Guess I'll update my profile!  What about you?  How long have you been here and what do you do here?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## ThaiBoxingGear (Dec 23, 2003)

I've lived here for nearly 8 years and have run an internet business for about 5. Are you staying here or is it just a temporary thing?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 23, 2003)

Last year when I came to train for 3 months I met some interesting people and some opportunities came up that I couldn't ignore.  Now I'm here to seek my fortune, or at the very least get some experience that could help me be successful somewere else down the road.  I've got 3 things on my plate, one is I'm trying to get into movies (I have a few friends in the industry here and they are helping me get in) another is teaching TKD (the upper cast of Thailand as you probably know kind of frowns on Muay Thai and see it as a poor persons sport so look for other activites for them and their kids like TKD) and lastly if all else fails I will fight professionally for a while and use that experience to grow and maybe open another school somewere else that teaches Muay Thai and TKD.

Where's your internet shop?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## ThaiBoxingGear (Dec 23, 2003)

> Last year when I came to train for 3 months I met some interesting people and some opportunities came up that I couldn't ignore. Now I'm here to seek my fortune, or at the very least get some experience that could help me be successful somewere else down the road.


This is what most people do and how most people end up here. I came here to train, went back and forth a few times and then sold a business in the US and moved here..for good.



> I've got 3 things on my plate, one is I'm trying to get into movies (I have a few friends in the industry here and they are helping me get in) another is teaching TKD (the upper cast of Thailand as you probably know kind of frowns on Muay Thai and see it as a poor persons sport so look for other activites for them and their kids like TKD).



By now you should know that while it is possible to get into the movies here, it is not easy (is it anywhere?) and the money, by our standards, is pretty poor. I was in a movie a few years ago in the US and made $1000 plus expenses for 5 days of shooting in which I worked maybe 2 of them. I was in it because a friend of mine made the movie but all the cast got to go to Cannes as is was in the film festival and we were wined and dined by the distibution and production company which made for a great time.

Here in Thailand I was on a show ( a clip actually) with Sri na Hoy who is a TV star and Noong Toomb (of the Beautiful Boxer movie), and also for a gym that is now closed on Rama 4. No money for those though. I definitely wouldn't count on making money this way but once in a while some farang gets a part in a show or movie so it is possible. Making a livable wage for an extended period of time though is another story.

I'm curious about the teaching of TKD here though. There are a few TKD schools around Bangkok but what I am wondering is how you plan on going about this. If you hook up with a gym (like SMAC for instance), technically you need a work permit to be able to work (teach TKD). Some places will let you work without one but then you are basically under their thumb so to speak and you have no legal writes with regards to labor issues. If you teach on your own, privately, this is possible but again, technically you still need a work permit. If someone gets disgruntled about something, all they need to do is to make a phone call and working without a work permit will cause big problems. So having a work permit is really paramount to staying here and teaching.



> and lastly if all else fails I will fight professionally for a while and use that experience to grow and maybe open another school somewere else that teaches Muay Thai and TKD


Do you mean here in Thailand? I have fought before here, a few years and while I am was no superstar, again, I wouldn't do it for the money. The experience is great, you do learn alot, it helps alot mentally as it pressures you but....the money is not very good and you would need to fight a couple times a week to be able to make it financially from fighting here. All that is irrelevant if you become well-known like John Wayne Parr or Ramon Dekkers but chances of anyone following in those shoes is pretty low.

Not trying to be negative by any means but as someone who has been where you are, is now married to a Thai and has a family here, along with a business, you will more than likely need to put in a year or two to make the sort of contacts and gain the sort of experience which will help you to live here on a long term basis. I went thru a fairly large sum of money getting set up here and I guess what I'm saying is that living here, for the long-term, and coming here to train or temporarily are much different. Most expats find this out after a couple of months.  AS I am sure you know, Thailand is a complex country with complex customs and traditions and sometimes I think I've only begun to scratch the surface after nearly 8 years here. Give it time and what I'm talking about will reveal itself. Thailand is like a flower in that it opens itself slowly to those who wait.

Anyhow....good luck and if you ever have any questions, let me know.



> Where's your internet shop?


It's online at www.thaiboxinggear.com


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 23, 2003)

Heh no no I was not thinking of making money with movies and fighting, those are just for fun although fighting here could make me more successful somewere else later.  It is pretty easy for me to get into movies here, I know a few people already involved.  My friend here has been in movies with Jackie Chan, Segal, Van Damme and a few other recognizable names.  Him and 2 of his buddies were all in Ong Bak and Beautiful Boxer.  I've got all the skills, (not to brag but I'm very good at all that flashy crap you see in movies not to mention gymnastics and stunt falling) all I need is the "look" for whatever particular role comes up.  

Fighting is just for fun and experience.

My 2 good buddies have been teaching TKD here for years, one of them makes well over 100 grand a year.  They are all hooked up and would help me get set up too.  Knowing the right people helps alot in this country I have found.

I'll check out your site later!  I'm running off to see Lord of the Rings 3 at EGV Gold and sit in a big lazy boy chair under my blanket to watch it on the big screen! haha

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2003)

I've split this thread off from the "Origin of Muay Thai" thread, and renamed it.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2003)

So, you're technically unemployed right now? Just training? Sounds great!


----------



## ThaiBoxingGear (Dec 23, 2003)

> My 2 good buddies have been teaching TKD here for years, one of them makes well over 100 grand a year. They are all hooked up and would help me get set up too. Knowing the right people helps alot in this country I have found.


To make over $100,000 US, here in Thailand from teaching TKD, he needs to teach alot of privates or have some pretty powerful backers who are willing to pay. 100,000 Canadian, I can see that with a good sized school. There is money to be made here, believe me, I've done it exporting various products. As with any business, finding your niche market is the thing to do.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 24, 2003)

No, no privates, no powerful backers heh.  I sense you do not believe me... cool thing is all you gotta do is head over to the Emporium and check him out!   He's on the 8th floor of the Emporium Tower.   He charges just over 3000 baht a month membership and has around 150 students, maybe more now.  

Damn so you export Muay Thai equipment... that was something I was interested in getting into heh.  Guess I shouldn't be surprised someone else thought of it first!  Good for you man.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## ThaiBoxingGear (Dec 24, 2003)

Damian - You sorta missed the boat on the equipment exporting. We've been doing this for many years now (about 8) and there are numerous sites now all over the net. Fortunately we are one of the very few which offers products from more than one or two manufacturers, have a nice customer base and are fairly well known in the industry, not to mention friends of the owners of a few of the manufacturers. Originally the majority of our business came from the US and Canada but now it comes from all around the world, especially Europe.

As far as the TKD - I am skeptical, yes. 150 students x 3000B = 450,000B which is about $11,000 or $132,000 yr.. Saying he grosses over a 100k a year is one thing, his net is maybe about what, $80,000? So maybe I can see him hitting $100,00, yea but it's definintely not coming easy with 150 students. When I first came to Thailand I was not working, didn't want to really. After a while, I got bored with the same routine. I decided to teach English. What a mistake. You make peanuts and teach many kids who do not want to be there. They are there because their parents have the money to put them in school and we acted as a babysitter for many of them. I guess what I am saying is something you may already know and what many do not know. If you are truly commited to staying in Thailand for the long haul, then you will eventually make a decent living here unless you are totally braindead. I've seen guys come here with big dreams and 6 months later, they are going home, tired of trying to make it and finding things are not as easy as it first seemed or they thought. 

So...while I have my doubts about you making 100k plus from teaching TKD, I can see it in the next few years, if you find multiple avenues to earn money (like acting,fighting, teaching). Most people who make any money here:

1) stay out of the bars
2) stay away from the women (bar girls)
3) build up the right type of friends
4) Remember to persevere no matter what
5) have money to get them but for a good 6 months.

These rules don't apply if you are working for a multinational company which pays you in US dollars. So it seems you have most of them covered. Now all is left to put in the time. Good luck and may the force be with you!


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey that's great, glad your business is doing well.

He probably has more, 150 is the number I was coming up with just by my own assumptions on what I saw in his classes.  But as an instructor I know that not everyone shows up for class all the time but that doesn't mean they aren't registered and paying! heh.

I don't know if I'll ever make his kind of money, but enough to be happy that's for sure.

I know all about the bargirls and the night scene, anyone who wants to be successful would have to avoid those places.  Except maybe a lady boy bar or two... HA!  I shouldn't joke.... I have a friend here who likes lady boys... YEESH.

I got the friends but am always interested in making more!  I still run a school back in Ottawa Canada although since I'm hiring an instructor to teach it I don't make too much at it, but enough to live for now.

Right now I'm just doing the tourist thing with my "wife" but she goes back to Canada on New years day and then I'll start working on making things happen.  I was supposed to be in Alexander starring Colin Ferrel as a Roman soldier but I don't think it's going to work out... I was really looking forward to the 2 week intensive training on Roman weaponry too.  Turns out they went cheap and instead of hiring skilled stunt guys and action actors like me and my friends they went with a bunch of (excuse the term) scummy farangs from Koa San road for next to nothing.  Ah well, there will be more movies and ones that actually would use the skills I have.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## ThaiBoxingGear (Dec 24, 2003)

It's once thing to go to the bars once in a while, it's another to live in them as many farang do. I can't tell you how many guy's I've tried to tell not to get involved with some bar girl but they never listen. Most of the time they end up heart-broken and lighter in the pocket. 

Anyhow...good luck and if you really want to stay here, you will find a way.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 25, 2003)

Thanks man, maybe we can meet up sometime once I'm more settled.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2003)

Are you guys eating like locals, or do you know where all the McDonalds are?


----------



## ThaiBoxingGear (Dec 30, 2003)

Most of the time I eat like a local but once in a while I get a craving for some Farang food.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm a bit of a food freak, I kind of moved here for the good food... don't tell anyone!  I like foods of all nationalities and the great thing about Thailand is that you can get authentic food from around the world.  Not like in North America, you get the North American version of Chinese food, or Italian food, or Indian food... here you can find some really great restaurants run by someone straight from the homeland with no North American influence.  Last night I had a great Indian meal, today I went to an awesome Vietnamese restaurant, tomorrow I'll probably do Japanese!  I love this place.

I also eat some North American food like Sizzler...they have an all you can eat salad bar that I go for to load up on veggies.  But the rest of the time I eat Thai food, it's everywere and so easy to get instantly....I'm drooling thinking about street meat as I type this.  mmmmmm

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## gravity (Dec 30, 2003)

...and the food is relatively cheap!


----------



## Damian Mavis (Dec 30, 2003)

Not relatively, it totally is!  Thai food for $0.80, foreign food for as low as $3..... I'm in heaven

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## gravity (Dec 31, 2003)

I was trying to include the quality restaurants in my comment  
There is an awesome Indian place called Burkka (sp) by Nana Station and a Thai restaurant on the same stretch by Amari Blvd on Sukhimvit.......oh glorious food


----------

